# Kibbie



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone make Kibbie....I used to buy it at a small country store that was excellent..."Supposedly" I got their secret recipe but I just can't duplicate it.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is a link to some recipes   http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,kibbie,FF.html    I'll try to get hold of a friend that I am sure would have a great recipe for this.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually my favorite way of eating kibbe (lamb) is raw.

Unfortunately I don't think I can get the meat sufficiently fresh to make it at home so we only get it at Middle East restaurants that we trust.  And where we live they don't exist.

So only get it when we, rarely, travel.  Sigh.

It may sound a bit off putting, but if you can, give it a try.  It is very good.


----------



## Lynan (Dec 7, 2006)

If you want to go Google Kibbeh, you will get 1000's of recipes. So much depends on getting the foreign word right, never mind how it is normally spelt in your own country. 

I found this out for myself a few years ago!!


----------



## XeniA (Dec 7, 2006)

Strangely enough, even though I'd rate Lebanese food as my favorite overall, AND I am a serious devotee of rare meat ... kibbeh puts me off, _big_ time.

However, I'll happily provide recipes from very authentic sources if you'd like. Just shout.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2006)

Lamb and Raw tradtionally....The versions I have had have been extreamly lean beef and cooked...As in Kibbie balls...I know a Lebanese lady who makes a Kibbie...I guess you would call it a loaf....


----------



## XeniA (Dec 7, 2006)

This is what I'm thinking of (lower right corner) although just maybe those individual bits above and left are kibbeh "balls"??

If it's beef and cooked that pretty much makes it meatloaf, doesn't it? Does it have really distinctive spicing you like?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2006)

Meat loaf? Naww!.....Distinctive flavor...yeah buddy!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> This is what I'm thinking of (lower right corner) although just maybe those individual bits above and left are kibbeh "balls"??
> 
> If it's beef and cooked that pretty much makes it meatloaf, doesn't it? Does it have really distinctive spicing you like?


 
All the dishes in the pic you posted are of kibbie.  It's just in some of its various forms.  Meatloaf describes it best.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2006)

Kibbie Soup

1 8 oz. Tomato sauce
1/2 cup rice
1/2 lb prepared Kibbie (raw)
1Tbl. butter
3-4 cups water...

Make small balls of Kibbie (1in. in dia.) Fry in butter until browned. Add tomato sauce and stir. Add water...bring to a boil. add rice and boil again..then lower heat. Cook until rice is done.....


----------



## Shunka (Dec 9, 2006)

Uncle Bob, my friend will be sending her recipes to me in the next few days. One of her parents are from Lebanon. I will post the recipes as soon as I get them from her.


----------



## QzarBaron (Dec 9, 2006)

The Kibbeh that I have eaten from Lebanese friends and restaurants has basically been a lamb meatball with bulgur that was grilled. I did have it deepfried once and then on another occation I had some that was raw. It is usually a dish that is greatly cherished by them. The times I have eaten them they were all made by hand and the lamb was ground on a big stone (like a big mortar and pestle). The best recipes I found for it where on this book Amazon.com: The Cooking of the Eastern Mediterranean: 215 Healthy, Vibrant, and Inspired Recipes: Books: Paula Wolfert

I highly recommend it for anyone interested in the food of that region.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 9, 2006)

I asked a question about the type of bulghur particularly for this dish (could be spelled kibe, quibe, kibbeh etc.) a little while ago and learned a lot about it.

Then I went on to try my hands on it, they are more like fully cooked meatballs with a particular shape.  I used this recipe and came out delicious!!

It required slightly less time than given, about 8 minutes, make sure to use plenty of oil and heat it up sufficiently so the meatballs won't soak up unwanted grease.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Shunka....I look forward to seeing them...I appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 9, 2006)

I love Kibbie and many of the Lebanese foods and I will look forward to seeing the receipe.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 11, 2006)

Uncle Bob, I got the recipes from my friend; they are from the out-of-print cookbook her Grandmother used. BTW, did any of you know that Kibbi is the Lebanese word for "kebab?" It is going to take too much to try to re-write them so that it doesn't get us in trouble with copywrite laws. If anyone would like the recipes, please send your email addy to me in a PM and I will get them sent to anyone that would like them.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2006)

Polly, you can just PM the recipe to any interested parties.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2006)

Shunka.....I will be in touch...and thanks!


----------



## Shunka (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay, thanks Andy. I will do it that way. Or maybe not as my friend scanned the pages from the cookbook and they are more a photo. Oh well, I'll figure it out.


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 18, 2006)

The only time I had was when the Lebanese girl I was messing around with made it for me.

She used beef (i'm not sure if she preferred it that way, but lamb is kind of a pain to find here) and it was cooked.

It was like a little meatloaf thing.  Tasty.  Wish I had some right now =P


----------



## GB (Dec 18, 2006)

The kibbie I have had was made with cooked beef or lamb. I think it is much different than meatloaf though, especially in consistency.

I have had raw lamb that looks similar to the picture above, but it was much or pink than brown. A little taste did not bother me, but the texture was a little hard for me to take. I would not be able to eat it as a main course. My father felt the same way. Unfortunately for him that is what he ordered for his meal. I just took a taste of his


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah... it's not like meatloaf really, esp in the area you mentioned.

but... it was a loaf type deal, despite having pine nuts and all that.

What I had, I liked.


----------

